# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Nebbia, née en 2013.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 9 ans 8 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 170 





 





N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : NEBBIA

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 2013 

POIDS :22 kg en juillet 2021

POINT SANTÉ : Stérilisée le 22 juin 2021 .

SON  ORIGINE :  La mère et sa fille vivaient dans une cour dans un petit  espace d'un mètre sur 1 mètre.  Lénuta les a récupérées et transportées  au refuge le 11 mai.

SON COMPORTEMENT : *Nebbia*  est une gentille chienne qui a besoin de temps pour accorder sa  confiance. A ses débuts au refuge, elle n'acceptait pas le contact,  était timide, et ne prenait que les friandises. Au jour d'aujourd'hui,  nous pouvons la caresser, choses qu'elle apprécie et qu'elle redemande.  C'est une chienne touchante, qui mérite une famille douce et patiente  pour finir ses jours heureuse. Elle est ok chiens.


FRAIS D'ADOPTION :
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 170.00 EUROS

A partir de 10 ans : 120.00 EUROS


Arrivera  en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen.


ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE :  Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal en région  parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/associationl-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org



**A son arrivée au refuge :
*
*
*

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Mirko78

Sa fille progresse bien dans sa famille, Nebbia devrait suivre le même chemin chez qui lui donnera sa chance  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nebbia a juste besoin d'une famille douce et patiente vivant dans un environnement calme, cette famille devra l'aider à reprendre confiance en l'humain.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

jolie *Nebbia*, une vraie beauté cette chienne. Svelte, un superbe port de tête, un berger quoi   

Je l'aurai cru plus ouverte mais elle est plutôt distante. 

Elle  est très gourmande donc elle attend le lancer de friandise et vient les  chercher. Je ne suis pas entré dans son enclos. Elle n'est pas venu  chercher des caresses à la grille.

*Nebbia*  a sûrement besoin d'un peu de temps pour accorder sa confiance et  montrer combien elle est douce , j'en suis sûre. Mais vu son passé, rien  d'étonnant.

1er contact "au loin"







Puis l'appel des friandises    













hop hop  , je reprend ma distance hihi pour mieux revenir  :Smile: 









C'est quand tu veux, que tu m'en redonnes    






Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.





Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Nebbia* est encore timide de l'être humain, "normal" au vu de son passé, mais sa curiosité l'emporte.

Je suis rentrée dans son enclos, *Nebbia* est restée à mon contact, elle reculait un peu, re-avancait, re -reculait  

Mais le tout, avec des oreilles bien tendues et un remuage de queue  

Il  lui faut un peu de temps, chose qu'on a pas assez au refuge  malheureusement, mais elle mérite notre attention. Elle peut venir en  France, dans une famille qui saura sa timidité et l'a prendra en compte  pour son adaptation.

En tout cas, elle est encore plus belle en  vraie, et j'ai pu la caresser un peu au niveau de la tête après qu'on  soit devenue un peu copines ^^

https://youtu.be/ILLaRJpKl5Q

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## GADYNETTE

elle est trop jolie la puce....il lui faudrait tant une gentille famille

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

où sont les amateurs de berger ??? *Nebbia* est timide au premier abord puis elle vient tout doucement. Elle est gourmande donc ça aide.

Elle est touchante à sa façon de coucher ses oreilles quand elle se rapproche. Elle a du en baver dans sa famille  

 


https://youtu.be/hGIWIvyB98s

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nebbia n’intéresse personne pourtant elle est si jolie  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

FB de NEBBIA à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/page/301864...arch/?q=Nebbia

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Je suis arrivée dans son box alors que l'orage allait pas tarder à tonner, donc elle n'etait pas super rassurée.

https://youtu.be/NCh9_yWMymc

https://youtu.be/olh8u6LUStI

Puis, la, ce que je n'attendais pas...

J'ai pu la caresser, elle  appréciait, elle m'en reclamait d'autres... Je crois qu'on sent  l'émotion dans ma voix car les larmes coulaient..
Elle m'a fait confiance, elle, qui a vécu l'horreur avec sa fille.

Tellement fière de toi *Nebbia*. Tu es prête pour la France. On attend plus qu'une famille douce pour toi.

https://youtu.be/0Tb7ymtG8UE

----------


## Vegane7

Qu'elle est belle !

Qu'est devenue sa fille ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Qu'elle est belle !
> 
> Qu'est devenue sa fille ?


Sa fille Lissy a été adoptée.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------

